# garage asbestos roof removal?



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

hi, any ideas to cost of removal of a 5mx5m asbestos garage roof...? (near reading/camberley...)

also,need to think about what to replace it with, thinking of either insulated profile roof sheeting or possibly rubber roof...?
again, any ideas as to price or advice...?

will be doing a garage thread of my own in the future, although it will be a work in progress and on a tight ebaystyle budget...:thumb:
stu


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

If you contact the council they will advise you on types of asbestos etc, they gave my mate all the protective gear and the bags to tie it in to do it himself and where it could be disposed of.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Vossman said:


> If you contact the council they will advise you on types of asbestos etc, they gave my mate all the protective gear and the bags to tie it in to do it himself and where it could be disposed of.


have considered that but as i will be moving there soon i don't want to upset new neighbours by taking down the roof with a face mask on...:devil: time will be an issue for me doing it maybe too so need to work out if its something i can afford or if i'll need to get someone in to do it...
stu


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

It'll be a lot cheaper to do it yourself, but only if you're comfortable. Best to remove as whole sheets so they don't get damaged, and ask the council for your nearest disposal site. And wear clothes that you can just throw at the end, you don't want to throw them in your washing machine. It'll be quite expensive to pay someone to do it for you, as they have to pay to dump it where as you don't.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

ok, definately something to consider...:thumb:
i'd be fairly comfortable with doing it, i just hope i can find the time as also planning on doing the new roof myself if possible...


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

If it was my place and assuming the roof isn't leaking I'd leave it where it is, get a load of insulation up and board over it with bog standard plasterboard.

Why are you thinking of taking it down mate?


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

I dismantled a whole asbestos garage when we moved into this house. The walls and roof were all asbestos.

Got advice from the council and a friend of a friend. The result being asbestos sheets are not as dangerous as the stuff that was used to lag pipes and insulate.

So the don't s were

Minimise dust. Damping down no power tools or saws. 
Wear gloves & dust mask. Disposable decorators overalls are an idea but not necessary. 
If you need to make pieces more manageable carefully break the pieces with a hammer!!! Shocked me too.

All pieces need to be double wrapped in thick plastic. We used visquine (check spelling) builders use it for a damp proof screen. If that helps. 

Not all council tips accept asbestos but at least one has to. They do charge for the disposal and give you a receipt for the safe disposal. 

Hope this helps, but it's not as bad as its made out to be. And diy is a fraction of the price of getting professionals in. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

rayner said:


> If it was my place and assuming the roof isn't leaking I'd leave it where it is, get a load of insulation up and board over it with bog standard plasterboard.
> 
> Why are you thinking of taking it down mate?


its old, getting in bad repair and you can see daylight round the edges...
want to get the garage watertight and insulated as best i can and as we're planning on staying for good hopefully, don't mind doing the job properly and making sure it lasts me...:thumb:
don't want to be clambering about on a roof in 10 years time...
stu


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I strongly advise you not to do it yourself mate without the proper gear.That is proper dangerous stuff,especially if you break it.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

nc35 said:


> I dismantled a whole asbestos garage when we moved into this house. The walls and roof were all asbestos.
> 
> Got advice from the council and a friend of a friend. The result being asbestos sheets are not as dangerous as the stuff that was used to lag pipes and insulate.
> 
> ...


all good info, many thanks...:thumb:
thinking more along lines of diy now...
stu


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> I strongly advise you not to do it yourself mate without the proper gear.That is proper dangerous stuff,especially if you break it.


gulp...:doublesho
its weeks away yet so will do plenty of research first...:thumb:
stu


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

sfstu said:


> its old, getting in bad repair and you can see daylight round the edges...
> want to get the garage watertight and insulated as best i can and as we're planning on staying for good hopefully, don't mind doing the job properly and making sure it lasts me...:thumb:
> don't want to be clambering about on a roof in 10 years time...
> stu


Haha fair enough.

Pretty sure DJ Xray said he used to do asbestos removal... might be worth a pm but I have been known to be wrong on a rare occasion


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

rayner said:


> Haha fair enough.
> 
> Pretty sure DJ Xray said he used to do asbestos removal... might be worth a pm but I have been known to be wrong on a rare occasion


interesting...:thumb:

gotta run now guys as got to be up for work at 3am :doublesho but will catch up on this tomorrow...
rgds stu


----------



## ArranS (Feb 24, 2013)

As has been said, don't be scared of it, just make sure you eliminate the risks as far as possible. Dampening it down is the thing you need to do. Don't drill it of release the fibres if you can and if you need to break it, keep it wet. Some asbestos is worse than others, some was only banned in the late 90s, so you may well find it in some fairly new houses too. I think the stuff you will come across in your garage is the least harmful.

The sprayed stuff was the worst IIRC.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

rayner said:


> Haha fair enough.
> 
> Pretty sure DJ Xray said he used to do asbestos removal... might be worth a pm but I have been known to be wrong on a rare occasion


No you're not wrong rayn,,as long as it's not disturbed what you suggested would be an option as long as it's not broken.Blue and brown are the worst but even the sheets are bad news.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Get a proper mask. Not a disposable. Wrapping a towel round your face will do more good than those things.


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Leeds council were very very helpful. Would deffo suggest calling them first. 
Well your local council lol

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

You can quite legally just take it off and leave it stacked behind the garage. As long as noones going to mess around with it. As long as you're careful and try not to break it you'll be fine. Just take some advice, speak to the council, and decide what's the best way for you.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Someone fell through our garage roof in 2011, took us months to get it sorted with the insurance but BF's sticking to his guns paid off 
Normal size garage cost the insurance £1600 to remove and replace.
We were also told we could do it ourselves, that we would need to have the PPE and double bag everthing and take it to a specific tip, they would not charge extra but don't know about other councils. We were told by the insurance that it could be done for £1100 and we did have a quote very close to that but felt the guy must be fly tipping as he was the lowest and others were within £200 of the £1600.
Good luck


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

As people have said, dont be to scared of it as the content risk in roof sheets is quite low 
As long as u wear overalls, mask, goggles etc and soak everything with water u should be fine 
As for desposing of it that might be abit more tricky but speak to the local tip/council
I work with the stuff everyday wilst fitting heating and the amount of things that contain asbestos is unreal 
Basicly ANY man made product made up to the mid 80s could have some sort of assey in it!


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks all for replies...:thumb: some very good info there...

we're not actually moving for a couple of weeks yet and will need to take a closer look then to see what i'm up against tbh... the house is mid 60's build but have no idea if garage was built then... the roof is 5m x 5m but not sure if thats the length of the sheets or if they're half that length... obviously, if they are 5m long they're gonna be awkward to wrap and transport and would then have to consider breaking in half, which i'd prefer not to do if possible...!

if i do go ahead with doing it myself, i will certainly be being very careful and will have a decent mask and be damping down etc...:thumb: 
as i said, we're not even there yet but trying to plan ahead...:lol:getting the garage sorted and watertight/insulated is one of the prioritys upon moving in (result...) as all work to be done on house will be done from there...
stu


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Mask and gloves on.
Sprinkler / spray water to keep damp.
Break into manageable size pieces.
Double bag.
Take to the tip.

Roof sheets aren't as dangerous as H&S people will have you believe. Get amongst it just keep mask on, dust to a minimum and get it to a tip.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Provided you don't go at it like a bull in a china shop , you will be fine Get the proper ppe and bag it up , 

One of my shotgun cartridges is just as dangerous if you want to play silly buggers with it , Handle it and treat it with respect and you'll be fine .


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Dan_Mol said:


> Mask and gloves on.
> Sprinkler / spray water to keep damp.
> Break into manageable size pieces.
> Double bag.
> ...


Why aren't they as dangerous ? Because they're cement based?That doesn't mean it's only got white asbestos in it.How do you know what it contains? they did used to use blue and brown in the sheeting,and you can't tell without it being analysed,,,telling someone to 'break' asbestos is not good advice, that's the worst thing to do.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Made me laugh reading the other replies. 1 question... Does anyone else know anyone who has died of asbestosis? 

Anyone who does would not be advising to DIY it...

As DJ has said breaking asbestos causes dust, the dust is the killer. The dust particals are also smaller than any of the protection the masks you can pick up in town will offer.

I'm no expert on asbestos but the stuff I learnt in college was enough to put me off.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

rayner said:


> Made me laugh reading the other replies. 1 question... Does anyone else know anyone who has died of asbestosis?
> 
> Anyone who does would not be advising to DIY it...
> 
> ...


Yes my dad and uncle it was horrible watching them wasting away then die don't break it up don't touch it you dont know what it contains get the pros in or 40yrs Down the line you might just regret it

Sent from a better phone than the last one.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

They were both in their 60s
Sent from a better phone than the last one.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

carl robson said:


> Yes my dad and uncle it was horrible watching them wasting away then die don't break it up don't touch it you dont know what it contains get the pros in or 40yrs Down the line you might just regret it
> 
> Sent from a better phone than the last one.


Hmmm anyone else tempted to spend the money and get it done 100% risk free??? I know I am.

Sorry to hear that Carl. A friend of my dad's (Carpenter) died of it. When he died he was literally half the size he was when he was on sites 30 yrs earlier.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry for another post...

Its not a case of 'i wont use x wax because it has solvents in it which could make me cough 3 times' its a case of life and death.

Don't forget this stuff was banned before we got into the nanny state we're in now.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks for all above replies...:thumb:

i'm taking all into consideration and am still considering getting a company in to do it..also, the person who would be helping me do it is of the oldschool variety and would refuse to do more than pull his t shirt over his nose and charge in like the aforementioned bull in a china shop...:doublesho so will definately be worth considering the professional option...
will get a couple of quotes either way... i had an idea that it would be around the amount that littlemisstracey mentioned but its a bigger roof so we shall see...:thumb:
stu


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

sfstu said:


> thanks for all above replies...:thumb:
> 
> i'm taking all into consideration and am still considering getting a company in to do it..also, the person who would be helping me do it is of the oldschool variety and would refuse to do more than pull his t shirt over his nose and charge in like the aforementioned bull in a china shop...:doublesho so will definately be worth considering the professional option...
> will get a couple of quotes either way... i had an idea that it would be around the amount that littlemisstracey mentioned but its a bigger roof so we shall see...:thumb:
> stu


It makes sense ok it may be costly in the pocket but in the long run worth it

Sent from a better phone than the last one.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

rayner said:


> Hmmm anyone else tempted to spend the money and get it done 100% risk free??? I know I am.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Carl. A friend of my dad's (Carpenter) died of it. When he died he was literally half the size he was when he was on sites 30 yrs earlier.


Yep my dad was 18 stone built like a brick out house he left the ship yards to work as charge nurse when he died he weighed 7 stone.

Sent from a better phone than the last one.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Interesting thread as I also live in a 60's built house with an asbestos garage roof. Like yourself I plan on removing it and replacing it with some other type of roofing material. Fortunately I know a few guys who deal with asbestos removal in the oil/gas/power generation industries and they offered their services a while ago in return for some beer tokens.

You can hire special skips for diy disposal of asbestos. They are enclosed skips rather than open top type skips. A friend at work hired one when he moved a load of asbestos from his garage. 

I'll be watching this thread with interest as I'm keen to see what you use to replace it.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Having been trained in Asbestos removal all the major points have been covered in this thread.

If you take your time, wear the correct PPE, and keep it damp everything will be fine.

Read through these and you will feel more confident about the job.

http://www.hse.gov.uk/asbestos/essentials/index.htm#a4


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Just for my own peace of mind id just let the professionals do it so you dont have to. I wouldnt be DIYing with that stuff


----------

